# when will my ps breed??? IF



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

my ps are approximately 4 inches noise to tail i think about 4 5 months old, are they likely to breed, i have gravel at the mo and want to change it to sand, if they are going to breed willl sand make them not breed, rather than the gravel?? cheers for your help.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Your piranhas wont breed until about 8 months old.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

id say more like year and a half if they do just watch for them paring up when they are mature.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

also letting you know that they dont just breed you will more likely go through alot more then just 4 before you get a pair.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

You cannot sexually determine rbps so its hard to find a pair if they will breed at all.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

It will be possible in 4-5 months time.I have no experience with reds breeding on sand, but I would believe gravel to be a better choice.(when the male fans the eggs th sand may cover the eggs.)I have 4 reds in my tank atm and they split into 2 pairs breeding as I am typing this.You will notice their color change to really dark.My red Pete is almost completely black when he is sporting his breeding colors.Good luck man.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Well mine are 8"9" long had them for 3 year they go black all the time but they never breed i reckon its just luck ive tried everything known to make them breed but no.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

toppit said:


> Well mine are 8"9" long had them for 3 year they go black all the time but they never breed i reckon its just luck ive tried everything known to make them breed but no.


How big is the tank? Do you try water changes?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

these reds you have 2 pairs in one tank, how is the violence and aggression, do or have they spawned? and do you take one pair out or wil you when they do?


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

6Ft long tank i do water changes at least twice a wekk maybe 30%.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

nice! how often do they spawn can you trigger them whenever?


----------

